# Sick Molly



## Paul75 (Jun 25, 2010)

My molly has a huge white spot on his back. it looks like parasites. It can't be ick or fungus because I am treating all my tanks for that. I noticed it an hour after I gave the fish baby brine shrimp, the frozen dissolving cubes full of them. It is one of my favorites, please help!!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

can you touch it? First make sure the fish isn't wearing garbage. Second, look at pictures of columnaris on the web. Third, check your ich treatment, make sure you dosed on time, at the right amount, and that you took the carbon out of all filters.


----------



## Paul75 (Jun 25, 2010)

Its not columnaris a fish from the same tank has made a full recovery just yesterday from that. It wasn't garbage. It looked like it torn through the back scales and the fin and left a huge white patch. it is dead and I will get a picture later today.


----------

